# sub help



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

yo i order some subs(3 12" ABB123Q audiobahns) and a amp(2003 Pioneer GM-X972 800W 2 Ch Amp ) and i need to buy some wires? i am a newb at this, what wires do i need to buy? is there anything i need besides wires, amp, and subs? and my car runs a stock amp, so what should i do? help please. thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

For wires you need some: 
RCAs (to connect the headunit to the amp.)
Speaker wires (to connect the subs to the amp.)
Power kit (to connect the amp to the battery, and to ground the amp, and to send a signal wire to the headunit.)

And if you dont, you need a box to put the subs in. Im not sure if you have one or not.

I have a Rockford Fosgate amp kit and RCAs, and they are really good IMO.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks, yea i have a box. how much do good wires run for?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Just checking. Because you didnt mention it.

Anyways, it all depends on the brand and where you buy it from. I bought my 4 gauge amp kit from E-bay for $33.00 and I bought my RCAs from Best Buy for I think $20, but im not sure. And my parents bought me upgraded RCAs for Christmas.

But you could go to Best Buy, Circuit City, or any other store and find them there.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

A Rockford Fosgate standard amp kits for RCA's 8 guage wire, speaker wire and what not is 69.99 but go for the upgraded kit with Matrix RCA's for 99.99


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

does anyone have any info about the diffuculty of wiring the amp to a stock head unit? The pathy has a stock bose amp, is that going to be a problem when i am trying to install it?


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

It all depends...look at the back of the headunit and see if it has another set up pre-amps. If so your set...if not I'd see if you can get a wiring guide to that bose headunit. Let me know if you ahve this and I'll see if I can find some help instructions for you.
Your can tap into the remote power wire for the
For that amp though...make sure you run at least a 6-8 gauge wire directly from the battery to the amp.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

If you don't have preouts you can also get a lineout convertor that converts the standard rear speaker outputs into RCA jacks


----------

